# "Mom... wake up!"



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Love your Sammy alarm clock. They don't come much more effective than that. That looks like one of those golden stares you can feel with your eyes closed.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Gus does that too! To my husband though, not me. It'd give me a heart attack. I always think it's funny because I'm awake watching him stand over my husband, and then he wakes up and Gus starts licking his face


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Bama does that same thing to my husband. With me, he just lays around till I am ready to get up.


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

That's adorable!  Cute pictures!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

That expression & angle looks pretty familiar!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

haha mine NEVER do that!! I think they are the only 2 creatures on the planet who love to sleep more than I do


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

esSJay said:


> That expression & angle looks pretty familiar!


Heyyy!! What are you still doing on here?? Shouldn't you be packing for Dubai??


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

Oh my gosh! Those are classic pictures! Love them... and they made me laugh.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

And what a wonderful sight to wake up to


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Man, do I ever know that face. Great capture of the furry alarm clock. . .


----------



## Zoeys mom (Apr 26, 2008)

Great pictures!


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

Awwww... She looks like she's full of energy and ready to go! Very cute pictures!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

very familiar look.How about wet kiss? Do you get one? Honey starts slowly with my hand and moves up until i said OK,I am up.


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

LOL! I'd wake up with a smile on my face every morning.


----------



## Golden Miles' Dad (Dec 21, 2007)

You know your day is going to go well when that is your wake up call!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

I wish Willow was that polite, if she wants me awake she sits on me!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Love his expression in the first picture!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

What a great wake up call!


----------



## Ripley's Mom (Apr 22, 2009)

What a great alarm clock... A little hard to find the snooze button on that tho 
Ripley's favorite game is to wake up her mom every morning... She thinks "Get the MaMa is a game... Great pictures...

Ripley's Dad


----------

